# what did you feed your puppy?



## ziggysmom (Sep 1, 2010)

i have an 11 week old puppy (toy-mini not sure yet) 
they had him eating purina puppy chow when i got him...bleh

but i switched him over to Great Life dog food (link to the website) 
so i am feeding him an all age, chicken kibble and i have started to add in a few spoon fulls of there chicken canned food (he goes NUTS for it)
i have noticed that it is a little hard for him to eat the kibble, but he does keep going with it...his mouth is just so small haha (he is 4 pounds)

any suggestions? 


oh and i occasionally add some freeze dried chicken into his meals


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

wellness puppy, natural balance ultra premium, canidae, california naturals, taste of the wild etc and now back to wellness. thtey like it and it works.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I fed Desmond several foods as a puppy before settling on one brand. First we tried Solid Gold- I liked the ingredients, Desmond's tummy did not. 
Also tried Wellness, same thing happened. Both good foods, just not for Desmond I guess. 
Blue Buffalo was a good one that we stayed with for several months. I fed him the Lg breed puppy formula, but obviously if you have a mini/toy, you don't need that.  Great food, Desmond loved it and did very well on it. 
I eventually found out where to purchase Orijen brand foods, so we switched to that for the better quality. It's GREAT. He looks great, seems to feel great, and is sooo healthy. He likes it too!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

i gave Llama (10 wks) Orijen for puppies but she didn't like it. in fact, she doesn't like any dry or canned food. she's mostly on home-cooked meals now. she does love Stella & Chewy's beef jerky though.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Great Life is an excellent, excellent food, as good as Orijen, Evo/Inova and the like. If you baby likes it, stick to it.  Are you feeding with grain or grain free one?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

All listed are great foods! I would think that most foods are going to be "too hard" for his tiny little baby teeth right now. I would soak the kibble in water to make it soft for awhile so he can eat it easier.


----------

